# Trick to extend the life of your Uber car's paint



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

APPLY A CERAMIC COATING TO THE PAINT.

Ceramic coating is an alternative to waxing. The difference between waxing and ceramic coating is like the difference between wearing a wind breaker vs. an overcoat. You get better resistance to scratching and road tar, more water repellency, and ceramic coating can last much longer than car wax.

Another nice thing about ceramic coating a car is that it makes it easier to wash the car. It simply takes less time to do a hand wash because the dirt doesn't stick well. There are pros that charge up to $1,000 or more to coat your car, but most people can do it on their own. You need to be more careful than when waxing a car because the ceramic coating dries super hard, and it must be wiped off in a timely manner after applying.

If you have a new car it is much easier to apply a ceramic coating. If you have an older car it takes longer because you have to remove any oxidation and build up on the paint. Basically, whatever condition the paint is in when you apply the coating, it is going to be locked in.

There are lot of brands of ceramic coating products on the market, and a lot of youtube instruction guides. After doing a bunch of research I chose CarPro CQuartz UK 3.0. A comparison video shoed this formulation maintain its water repellency longer than other brands. The 3.0 version of CQuartz UK is also more forgiving when being applied.











The CQuartz treatment last a few years, but I also periodically spray on a product from P&S called Bead Maker. It greatly enhances the repellant qualities of the coating.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Wash it weekly, clay/polish/wax twice a year, 6 yrs old, paint still looks excellent


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ceramic coating does not protect from scratches. Unfortunately that's a big misconception many people have. Probably a marketing tactic but it does not protect against scratches. On an older vehicle I'd highly suggest color correction before ceramic coating.

Or just PLASTI DIP 🤣


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Ceramic coating does not protect from scratches. Unfortunately that's a big misconception many people have. Probably a marketing tactic but it does not protect against scratches. On an older vehicle I'd highly suggest color correction before ceramic coating.
> 
> Or just PLASTI DIP 🤣


You are certainly correct (as you often are) that some have unduly high expectations that a ceramic coated car is resistant to scratches. However I would assert that since ceramic is harder than wax/clearcoat, their is some protection against small scratches.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Wrap FTW! Naturally, paint correction is required prior to wrap.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

If you drive your car 80,000 miles a year you wear everything else out before the paint fades... that's my current strategy LOL


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> If you drive your car 80,000 miles a year you wear everything else out before the paint fades... that's my current strategy LOL


This. 

I still wax every 4-6 months but I'll sell it at 250k+ miles when it's only 5 years old or so. Long before the clear coat fades.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

One could argue that if you care about the paint you are driving too nice a vehicle for Uber.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Or you could certainly prove that none of you have lives.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Wrap FTW! Naturally, paint correction is required prior to wrap.


Wrap is very little protection, they fade/crack/peel over time, and in some circumstances make it worse once they start to peel


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

There's a new type of clear bra material that supposedly self heals, under certain conditions. But, even clear bra is not perfect, especially when you try to remove it, it will often ruin the paint.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Wrap is very little protection, they fade/crack/peel over time, and in some circumstances make it worse once they start to peel


Wrong. Wrap is the best protection. Short of armor, name anything better. This, of course, assumes quality material and installation. Not the typical Uber Ant opinion where cheapest is best.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Wrong. Wrap is the best protection. Short of armor, name anything better. This, of course, assumes quality material and installation. Not the typical Uber Ant opinion where cheapest is best.


Even if you go with 3M it provides very little to no protection. It protects the paint from the Sun but does very little to protect your car against anything much more than superficial damage. Even then the paint job can handle the damage better in terms of repairs than a wrap a lot of the time


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Even if you go with 3M it provides very little to no protection. It protects the paint from the Sun but does very little to protect your car against anything much more than superficial damage. Even then the paint job can handle the damage better in terms of repairs than a wrap a lot of the time


3M is just a name. Vinyl is vinyl with regard to protection. Have you ever had a car wrapped? I’m going to guess no, based on your completely inaccurate statements.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Deltron touch up paint , body shop uses them … info placarded on your car door . Get 20 dollars worth and store it .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 3M is just a name. Vinyl is vinyl with regard to protection. Have you ever had a car wrapped? I’m going to guess no, based on your completely inaccurate statements.


Yep I have actually. Obviously not every manufacturers wrap is exactly the same otherwise they wouldn't be patented


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Wash it weekly, clay/polish/wax twice a year, 6 yrs old, paint still looks excellent


Is twice a year enough? I wax it every month or two at most, before it loses protection. I find that way I don’t need to clay it first, and the polish goes on and comes off easier.


----------

